# configuring rundeck



## minimike (May 7, 2017)

Hi there,

I've installed sysutils/rundeck with all dependency's, started the service with 'service rundeck onestart' and opened a browser to access the webservice. So far jetty greets me with an 503 error-page and by inspecting the logfile I see an crypted misterios java-stacktrace.
So I guess something is missing but I don't know what. Are they some instructions to get rundeck working under FreeBSD?


----------



## tobik@ (May 7, 2017)

minimike said:


> So far jetty greets me with an 503 error-page and by inspecting the logfile I see an crypted misterios java-stacktrace.


Post it?


----------



## minimike (May 7, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Post it?


http://paste.openstack.org/show/609076/


----------



## tobik@ (May 7, 2017)

minimike said:


> I've installed sysutils/rundeck with all dependency's


What version are you running? A couple of days ago the rundeck port was updated to 2.8.2, which starts fine for me out of the box. I get the same error you have with rundeck 2.3.2.


----------

